# Week of March 3 to 10 2013



## billski (Feb 26, 2013)

Not to crank you up too much, but I just found this on FB

[h=5]Wxrisk.com

[/h][h=5]‎*** 12z EURO SHOWS MAJOR EAST COAST SNOWSTORM THREAT MARCH 6-7... 

 This is 3rd system I talked about in the Sunday night video... this would be CLASSIC MILLER A.. gulf of mexico Low

http://raleighwx.americanwx.com/models/euro/12zeuro850mbTSLPUS240.gif


*
I'm liking this "storm of the week" club.  Making up for all of last year's suffering!*

[/h]


----------



## hammer (Feb 26, 2013)

Guess the discussion will get going at some point...:roll:

IF this happens I would be quite happy, as long as the jackpot is north of home.  Hoping to go to Bretton Woods on the 8th (have free passes to burn).


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 26, 2013)

Long live the Euro!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2013)

hammer said:


> Guess the discussion will get going at some point...:roll:



Yeah, 9 days out is virtually useless.  I dont even start to bother with this crap until it's within 6 days, and I dont start to get excited until about 4 days, and then my hopes typically get dashed on the rocks within 48 hours when the model(s) completely flip-flop.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2013)

He may be talking about Virginia. He's not a snowman. As hammer says, too early to talk too much.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2013)

billski said:


> He may be talking about Virginia. He's not a snowman. As hammer says, too early to talk too much.



Most of his stuff focuses on the southeast.  He will follow/predict northern storms as the occur too, but his audience caters to the NC, VA, DC area, so most of what you read on his site will be about that area. 

 He's a very knowledgeable and passionate person, but he's also an arrogant horses azz who attacks anyone who questions him (some of whom are also very knowledgeable).  His prediction busted more than anyone I saw for last weekends storm (was calling for huge areas of 4" to 8" and 8" to 12" across the northeast), and he took a lot of abuse for it, lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

I get older this week.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I get older this week.



I hate to be the bearer of bad news buddy, but you get older every week.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news buddy, but you get older every week.



Great point, that week my I go from half way 70 to half way to 72.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2013)

Today's US and EU model runs are still showing a substantial midweek event.  Still a LONG way away though, but at least it hasnt disappeared.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 27, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Today's US and EU model runs are still showing a substantial midweek event.  Still a LONG way away though, but at least it hasnt disappeared.



JB is hinting at an active cold period till about mid march.  NAO supposedly negative (haven't been following closely).  Have a hunch we could see a significant storm about the time the cold air is getting ready to leave.  Its happened that way many times before.  Give us just enough to make it deep into April and some spring fun.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, I had the gf take off next Friday and we're heading to Vermont (she's a teacher and needs to give a weeks notice).

There's a storm that has been showing on every Euro run for days now, and the GFS has it too.  The problem?  It's in North Carolina and Virginia. 

*BUT*, it's still about a week away, and the only reason it's _way _down there is because of a very strong block, which, if it were to weaken or break up, would allow this thing to substantially move north.  The important thing is there WILL be a storm next week regardless of where.  A bit of wishcasting on my part for sure, but the ski days are growing short.  Fingers/toes crossed.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2013)

00Z Euro is out and it looks like it took a pretty big jump north and west.   This is good news if it's true (which it inevitably wont be given this winter's trend  )


----------



## billski (Mar 1, 2013)

Is there a choice? It's March.  You must ski...

American Wx is already talking about it.
http://www.americanwx.com/bb/index.php/topic/39469-early-march-threats-mar-1st-8th-period/page-10?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

billski said:


> Is there a choice? It's March.  You must ski...
> 
> American Wx is already talking about it.
> http://www.americanwx.com/bb/index.php/topic/39469-early-march-threats-mar-1st-8th-period/page-10?



Best weather map I seen today, thanks Billski.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2013)

12z GFS is out - big storm is still there for Poconos, NJ, Cats, possibly s.NE, and (more importantly) it stayed north rather than retreating back to Dixie.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Snow will happen because I turn one year older next week I don't care it just I usually get Bush on my birthday, this year will wait couple weeks.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2013)

billski said:


> Is there a choice? It's March.  You must ski...



Exactly.

FWIW, afternoon model runs have this going out to sea now after hitting VA, rather than turning north up the coast.  Still a good 5 days out and the energy hasnt even reached the west coast yet.  Things could change.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Exactly.
> 
> FWIW, afternoon model runs have this going out to sea now after hitting VA, rather than turning north up the coast.  Still a good 5 days out and the energy hasnt even reached the west coast yet.  Things could change.



I like this forecast.


----------



## billski (Mar 1, 2013)

I look through all the models, take the one I like best and go from there


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I like this forecast.



Snow doesnt even get to NJ if it's correct. It goes out to sea after VA.  Luckily, it probably isnt correct given it's so far out.


----------

